
Show HN: Generating scalable, styleable and lightweight web screenshots with SVG - seanwilson
https://www.checkbot.io/article/web-page-screenshots-with-svg/?
======
bradknowles
Okay, so how can you automate this workflow?

How can we use it on the desktop, instead of PNGs?

~~~
seanwilson
For web pages, you could use Puppeteer (headless Chrome) to save to PDF, then
convert the PDF to SVG. You'd need to do some coding to set the screenshot up
first so it's posed the way you want though e.g. hide elements you don't need
to show and replace text/numbers with mock content.

The screenshot I'm using here for a landing page isn't going to be generated
often enough that it's worth automating.

